# He keeps Nudging me...but why???



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hello All 

Im in need of some Information :thumbup:

I have a really big 8 month old staffy,and need to know why he keeps nudging me with his nose,normally behind my knee not hard enough to ever hurt,but when i put my washing out,or am in the kitchen he does this,was intrested in why you folks think he does this...

Have posted a couple of pics,to show my little boy!!!*


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

He is probably trying to get your attention because you are doing something that doesn't involve him. Many young dogs try this. If you ignore it he will stop trying because he will learn that it doesn't work.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous!

My staffie x nudges me when he wants attention or a fuss. Its normally at my arms or hands though with him.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It will def be for attention. Although Hannah pokes me with her nose when she decides its time to get under the duvet!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine does it when we're walking to 'remind' me that he is walking to heel and so should be getting a treat soon!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Mine does it when we're walking to 'remind' me that he is walking to heel and so should be getting a treat soon!


 Laughed at this one cos that's exactly what mine does.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

most definitely an attempt to get some attention.....and if followed by a play bow - come play with me I am bored!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Laughed at this one cos that's exactly what mine does.


Mine does too!


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Mine does it when we're walking to 'remind' me that he is walking to heel and so should be getting a treat soon!


Mine too, but also when he wants a drink of water while we are on walkies.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie has always done this. Usually when I am typing at the computer, as said something that doesn't involve him. It is really annoying when you are trying to type.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Ferdie has always done this. Usually when I am typing at the computer, as said something that doesn't involve him. It is really annoying when you are trying to type.


Kilo has worked out how to close the laptop lid by nudging with his nose :mad2:.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynn also does this especially when i'm on the computer, I think he knows i'll be on it for ages. 
I always stop and give him a cuddle though and then he goes and lies down - bless!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

buddy does it too and if im sat down comes and puts a paw on my knee or arm and if im sat on the sofa with my laptop and i ignore him he jumps on me lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Lily nudges too. If you stop stroking her - she nudges to stroke her more!


----------

